# WTB: CHAdeMO Adapter (for U.S.)



## gleb (Feb 29, 2020)

Want to buy (used) tesla Chademo adapter for US cars, can offer $300+shipment


----------



## batzman (May 31, 2018)

I have one that I can offer... purchased it new and it has been used only once to try, used only for 5 minutes.


----------



## gleb (Feb 29, 2020)

Are you still interested in selling, *@batzman *? wrote you in PM


----------



## batzman (May 31, 2018)

Sorry, yes. New they are $450 from Tesla and mine hasn’t seen use it is still used. What were you looking to purchase it for?


----------



## gleb (Feb 29, 2020)

gleb said:


> can offer $300+shipment


----------



## batzman (May 31, 2018)

Thank you for that, I didn’t read previous emails to remember. Can you do $350 + shipping? Thank that is still $100 less than Tesla and no tax, but yes you’d pay shipping.


----------



## gleb (Feb 29, 2020)

I'll still have to pay Ukrainian import tax. Can go $320 tops


----------

